Ask HN: Has any naive coder benefitted from MOOCs of fast.ai? - kumartanmay
======
kumartanmay
I am a naive coder - I started coding in 1992 with Logo, Basic and then C/C++
until 2002. I started with Python last year and have enjoyed solving
mathematical problems on Project Euler.

Now, I am building a minor element of credit risk assessment of any borrower
by analysing their bank statements. I aim to predict default behaviour of any
borrower so that FIs could spend more time on decision-making by improving
their turn-around-time in reading hundreds of lines of financial statements.
For this, I started learning from Berkeley's Data 8.x

Now I plan to switch to fast.ai and hence want to know if there is anything
that I need to take care of. I won't have any problem in picking up linear
algebra because I did enjoy Maths in high-school and engineering.

------
aditya89
[https://www.welookups.com](https://www.welookups.com) best tutorials

~~~
kumartanmay
Thanks. I am looking for pre-requisites of Deep Learning, if there is anything
that fast.ai is missing.

